# 2 baterias en paralelo



## perseus086 (Ene 8, 2009)

Saludos

Estoy realizando un robot que funciona como base con un carro R/C desarmado.

Estoy utilizando una bateria de 6V que viene con el carro pero se desgasta demaciado rapido.
Por otro lado tengo baterias de 7 a 8V.

Quisiera entonces poner las baterias en paralelo con un diodo en el caso de la bateria de 7V para que consuma 0,7V y obtener mas o menos 6.3V con lo que no afectaria el circuito interno del carro ni los motores pero no se como colocar el diodo de manera que ademas la bateria de 6V no funcione como carga y se dane.

luego de que se consuma la bateria de 7V poco a poco bajaria su voltaje y estaria con el mismo nivel de la de 6V por lo que la corriente aumentaria.

Se puede hacer esto?
Como deberia colocar el diodo?

Gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 8, 2009)

es dificil lo que quieres hacer.

las baterias cuando se colocan en paralelo deben tener el mismo voltaje, y con el amperaje debes tener cuidado de no exceder la capacidad de corriente minima, a menos que las 2 baterias sean identicas.

de no ser asi, no sabria decirte como debes colocar el diodo, o resistor o lo q fuera pq nunca lo hice.

saludos.


----------



## Ferny (Ene 8, 2009)

Simplemente coloca un diodo en serie con cada batería, es decir el ánodo de cada diodo conectado al positivo de su respectiva batería, y luego unes los dos cátodos con el positivo de tu circuito. Los diodos ni siquiera tienen que ser iguales, de hecho te recomendaría poner a la batería de 6V un diodo Schottky ya que su caída de tensión es menor (unos 0.3V), así esa batería empezaría a funcionar cuando las otras hayan bajado su nivel a unos 5.3V


----------



## Rick-10 (Ene 8, 2009)

No tengo idea que tanto afectara a tu robot una caida de voltaje de unos 0.4V, pero esto es lo unico que se me ocurre. D2 debe ser un diodo de barrera schottky, no se me ocurre ninguno por ahora, pero cuando vayas a la tienda de electronica pregunta por un diodo schottky y compralo. Sino concigues el diodo, colocale un 1N4007 igual a los otros, pero las baterias se descargaran por separado.
La resistencia R1 de 5Ω representa la carga(el robot)

Existen otra maneras de parear las baterias por medio de resistencias, pero es necesario conocer la carga del circuito.


----------



## perseus086 (Ene 8, 2009)

Muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas en especial a Rick-10 por darse el trabajo de hacer el diagrama.
Pues lo voy a intentar y les cuento...
salu2


----------



## streetking (Jun 20, 2009)

Hola pues soy nuevo por aqui y despues de buscar mucho no consigo resolver una gran duda que tengo.
Lo que quiero hacer es poner 3 baterias de Li-ionc de 900mAh y 3.7v en paralelo para aumentar la durabilidad de la misma y asi aumentarla a 2700mAh y que dure mucho mas.

Mi gran duda es, que dado que es un movil, ¿podrian descargarse de forma diferente siendo iguales las 3?
¿se cargaran por igual las 3, o se cargara una mas que otra?

A mi realmente lo que me interesa es que la bateria del movil dure mas. Me da igual si se carga una, un pelin mas o otra un pelin menos. Solo que, si con el tiempo se terminan rompiendo porque no estan equilibradas pues no realizaria el invento.

Muchas gracias de antemano y felicidades, un gran foro.

Saludos


----------



## codemaker22 (Jun 20, 2009)

Eso depende del estado de cada una de las baterias...pero ademas de q se trata el invento?


----------



## streetking (Jun 20, 2009)

El estado de las baterias es. Una de ella tiene 6 meses de uso y las otras las acabo de comprar y les estoy haciendo cargas y descargas completas para su "rodaje" y que asimilen bien la carga y descarga del movil.
El invento poner 3 baterias en paralelo a una HTC Diamond (movil PDA) para que su bateria dure mas de 1 dia, que es lo que dura actualmente.


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 21, 2009)

Esas baterías son complicadas, no mezcles las nuevas con la vieja, tampoco es necesario el rodaje, eso era para las NiCd.


----------



## streetking (Jun 21, 2009)

Osea que no me recomendais que lo haga? Que podria pasar?


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Mar 4, 2010)

Hola gente estuve buscando este tema en el foro y me dieron un par de dudas.
Tengo una bateria de 4.8v y 1000mAh, y por el otro lado una de 9v 250mAh. Si las conecto en paralelo tengo un voltaje de 9v, pero…cuánto seria la capacidad?

Lei que el consumo de mi circuito se divide entre las dos baterias, entonces con una carga que consume 500mA a 9v, de cada bateria sale 500mA/2=250mA. La pregunta es cuanto tiempo durará, 1hora o cuatro horas con 9V?






Gracias por su tiempo


----------



## Tavo (Mar 5, 2010)

hola vegetal digital (antes de continuar, gracias por la solicitud de amistad, ya somos amigos)

Por lo pronto, no se que resulta de la suma de dos baterías de distinto voltaje. Si se que dos baterías en serie suman tensión y dos baterías en paralelo suman corriente pero con la misma tensión.

No se que pasará en tu caso, será solo cuestión de probar... Igual, creo que si conectas dos fuentes (baterías) de distinto voltaje en paralelo, se sumarán los amperes de las baterías, pero siempre predominará la tensión menor. Al menos eso pasa con los transformadores, creo.

Que alguien me corrija si estoy equivocado... Solo te queda hacer la prueba. No es nada difícil. Respecto a los cálculos, ahí ya es otra cuestión.

Saludos Vegetal Digital,

Tavo10


----------



## jreyes (Mar 5, 2010)

No puedes conectar dos baterías de distinta tensión en paralelo ya que la diferencia de voltaje se manifestará como cortocircuito entre ambas baterías. Si usas dos baterías de voltaje similar puedes separarlas mediante algún diodo de aislación (uno para cada batería).


Adiosín...!


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 5, 2010)

Hola.

Si conectas  4.8v  1000mAh, 9v 250mAh, tendrás probablemente dos baterías malogras. La de 4.8V se quemara por sobrevoltaje, y la de 9V por ponerse en casi cortocircuito.
En resumen, sólo se debe poner en paralelo 2 ó más baterías de igual voltaje.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Tavo (Mar 5, 2010)

Gracias Jreyes y Elaficionado por aclarar las dudas del amigo Vegetal Digital
Yo sabía que era algo así pero no quise meter la pata. No quise confundir...

Saludos!
Tavo10


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Mar 6, 2010)

a bueno gracias a todos por ahorrarme unas baterias que cuestan su dinero
Entonces si las pongo en serie la capacidad va a ser de 250mAh? 
gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## Tavo (Mar 6, 2010)

Vgetal Digital, acordate que NO PODES poner nunca dos baterías de distinto voltaje en serie... por el motivo que ya dijo el amigo elaficicionado... No va a funcionar nunca.
Saludos!

Tavo10


----------



## rogerto2 (Mar 6, 2010)

Si puedes poner dos baterias de voltaje distintos en serie lo que no puedes hacer es ponerlas en paralelos por que pasaria lo que te explico eloaficionado en fin lo que debes saber es que dos baterias en serie suman sus voltajes pero la corriente maxima es la menor de todas las baterias en otras palabras si tus baterias son de 1000 y 250mAh al ponerlas en serie tu voltaje sera igual a la suma de los dos voltajes de la bateria pero tu coriente maxima sera de 250mAh y para poder poner baterias en paralelo estas deben tener el mismo voltaje y no importa la correinte pues baterias en paralelo suman sus corrientes.


----------



## andrew78 (May 16, 2012)

Hola! Tengo 3 baterias de gel 12v 7Ah conectadas en serie para obtener los 36v que necesita un motor electrico. Mi pregunta es si se podrian conectar en paralelo tambien (con algun tipo de swich) sin necesidad de quitar el cablerio de serie, como para que las pueda cargar con un cargador de 12v. Es decir, mientras funciona el motor que esten en serie y para cargarlas, en paralelo. Muchas gracias!


----------



## capitanp (May 16, 2012)

Claro que si, pero no te saldria mas barato poner un cargador de 36V.
con un par de diodos y un cuadruple inversor de 10A se podria hacer


----------



## andrew78 (May 16, 2012)

capitanp dijo:


> Claro que si, pero no te saldria mas barato poner un cargador de 36V.
> con un par de diodos y un cuadruple inversor de 10A se podria hacer



Pasa que ya tengo el cargador automatico.


----------



## beto89 (May 22, 2012)

si conecto 2 o mas baterias en paralelo de 6 volts y 2 amperrs cada una mi duda es que si se suma el amperaje o queda igual y si queda igual como le ago si necesito alcanzar una potencia de 56 watts a 6 volts porque con una sola pila me da 12 watts. es para prender una lampara que compre recargable y si prende pero tiene muy poco intencidad


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 22, 2012)

Aumentas la capacidad de entregar corriente y mantenés constante la tensión.

Ej. si tenés dos baterías de AA de 2800mAh c/u, si las ponés en paralelo idealmente tendrías una sola batería AA de 5600 mAh.


----------



## Scooter (May 22, 2012)

Cuidado porque las baterías en paralelo son problemáticas, han de ser idénticas, en caso contrario tendrás problemas.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 22, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> Cuidado porque las baterías en paralelo son problemáticas, han de ser idénticas, en caso contrario tendrás problemas.



Comparto, en ese caso se podrían usar 2 diodos para cada batería tal como se propuso varias veces en el foro.


----------



## aquileslor (May 22, 2012)

Beto, si esa lámpara ya está hecha así tiene que funcionar bien. Me parece que estás haciendo mal los cálculos. La batería de 6v y 2A no te dá 12 W de potencia, puede darte cualquier potencia, solo que durará cargada mas o menos. Esa es la carga total de la batería o sea que en una hora te puede entregar 2 amperes continuos. Pero podés sacar por qjemplo, 4A en media hora, etc.
Si dá poca luz controlá todo. Además no se que tomás como con poca luz. Generalmente las lámparas de emergencia no dan la potencia lumínica que anuncian.
Y nunca pongas dos baterías en paralelo sin control alguno.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 10, 2012)

Hola.

Si pones dos baterías de igual voltaje en paralelo, lo que obtienes el mismo voltaje de las baterías, pero con mayor capacidad de corriente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## beto89 (Jun 11, 2012)

bueno y que tipo de diodos utilizo y cual es la mejor forma de alcanzar los 56 watts para que la lampara prenda en su totalidad


----------



## powerful (Jun 11, 2012)

Si trabajas con baterías tan pequeñas , deberías utilizar lámparas más eficientes, que te iluminen lo mismo y consuman menos, es decir las de led´s.
Saludos!!!


----------



## gca (Jun 11, 2012)

Tenes que fijarte la capacidad de descarga de la bateria. O sea la cantidad de ampere maximo que te puede entregar sin bajar tant la tension. Esto es porque supone que dentro de la bateria tenes una fuente de tension y una resistencia en serie, si la "resistencia" de esta bateria es grande no podes pedirle tanto.
Si son de ni-mh mmm a 6v 56w necesita entregar 10A me parece mucho para estas baterias. Necesitas unas li-po.

saludos


----------



## Marcos Vega (Jun 11, 2012)

como es eso de conectar los diodos??


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 11, 2012)

Yo sé que alguien en algún thread lo había mencionado, pero no lo encuentro. Sería algo así:


----------



## powerful (Jun 11, 2012)

Nunca he visto , ni  menos he leído que se pongan diodos como si fuera un OR discreto , esto se coloca cuando los voltajes son diferentes.
Paquetes de baterías en serie y paralelo se ponen en respaldos de energía teniendo la precaución que se traten del mismo voltaje , capacidad , antiguedad y fabricante sin ningun inconveniente en modo flotación con el debido mantenimiento preventivo.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 11, 2012)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Yo sé que alguien en algún thread lo había mencionado, pero no lo encuentro. Sería algo así:



Problema 1.- La caída de tensión del diodo ~ 1V.

Problema 2.- No hay 2 baterías iguales, ni 2 diodos iguales tampoco.

Marcos: Mejor ocúpate de ubicar luminarias de mayor eficiencia lumínica con menos consumo, que sí las hay. Ya te mencionó powerful eso.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 11, 2012)

A ver, los diodos están para que la corriente no vaya de una fuente a la otra, eso es todo. Ante la mínima diferencia de fuentes vas a tener ese problema.



> Problema 1.- La caída de tensión del diodo ~ 1V.



Siempre hay un precio que pagar... nada es gratis y menos en la electrónica.



> Problema 2.- No hay 2 baterías iguales, ni 2 diodos iguales tampoco.



¿Cuál es el problema?....


----------



## powerful (Jun 11, 2012)

cosmefulanito04, entonces ahora que sigue,... ¿ tenemos que ecualizar los diodos , con resistencias compensadoras?.

Si pones 05 baterías de la misma capacidad en paralelo cuyos V sean por ejemplo: 12.50V, 12.53V, 12.55V, 12,57V, 12,60V lo más probable es que el voltaje en bornes sea cercano a 12.55V, las de mayor voltaje drenaran una pequeña corriente a las de menor potencial hasta que el voltaje se equilibre entre todas.

Saludos!!!!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 11, 2012)

powerful dijo:


> cosmefulanito04, entonces ahora que sigue,... ¿ tenemos que ecualizar los diodos , con resistencias compensadoras?.
> 
> Si pones 05 baterías de la misma capacidad en paralelo cuyos V sean por ejemplo: 12.50V, 12.53V, 12.55V, 12,57V, 12,60V lo más probable es que el voltaje en bornes sea cercano a 12.55V, las de mayor voltaje drenaran una pequeña corriente a las de menor potencial hasta que el voltaje se equilibre entre todas.
> 
> Saludos!!!!



Lo que va a pasar es que solo conducirá el diodo de la fuente de 12,60V, el resto no conducirán. 

Recién cuando la tensión de esa fuente caiga hasta 12,57v empezarán a conducir las dos fuentes hacia la carga.

Pensalo de esta forma, si idealmente la caída del diodo es 0,6v para que el diodo empiece a conducir (sabemos que no es tan así, pero para facilitar el análisis):



En este caso "solo está activa" la fuente 2, porque D1 no conduce (no llega a 0,6v).

A medida que la fuente 2 aporta corriente, también se va descargando hasta que su tensión se iguale con la fuente 1:



En ese momento la fuente 2 y la fuente 1 aportan corriente, ya que sus tensiones se equilibran.

Ahora, la idea de estos dos diodos es evitar que parte de la corriente de una fuente se vaya a la otra y eso lo consiguen los diodos:



Y sobre la potencia de perdida en los diodos, se podría usar diodos schottky para reducir aún más el consumo de potencia.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 11, 2012)

Estàn todos locos y equivocados!!!!!

Si es una lámpara de emergencia, seguramente tiene un tubo flourescente y esos no van directo a la batería, sino que tienen todo un circuito de balasto y otro más de carga de batería..


Si colocaste un tubo flouresente de mayor potencia que la que indicaba el aparato seguramente va a fallar.

Las luces de emergencia van con tubos de máximo 20Watts !!!!!


----------



## beto89 (Jun 11, 2012)

entonces la solucion  podria ser conseguir un foco del mismo voltaje pero menor potencia ya que mi bateria no da para mas de 12 watts y con lo que decian de la capacidad de descarga no se identificarla en los datos de la bateria


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 12, 2012)

Y ademas de eso las baterias de las luces de emergencia que al menos yo tuve en mis manos hasta el día de hoy todas han sido de 6V 4,5Ah....nunca vi una de sólo 2Ah


----------



## powerful (Jun 12, 2012)

cosmefulanito04,sin asumir lo que dice DJ DRACO que todos estamos locos y equivocados, te pregunto: si tienes un pack de baterias en paralelo CON LOS DIODOS QUE LES QUIERES PONER, ¿ Cuando realizas la recarga del pack, como haces?.... Tendrías que cablear a cada una los treminales del cargador,.... o le quitas el diodo y las cargas todas juntas,...o las cargas una por una.

SALUDOS!!!!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 12, 2012)

powerful dijo:


> cosmefulanito04,sin asumir lo que dice DJ DRACO que todos estamos locos y equivocados, te pregunto: si tienes un pack de baterias en paralelo CON LOS DIODOS QUE LES QUIERES PONER, ¿ Cuando realizas la recarga del pack, como haces?.... Tendrías que cablear a cada una los treminales del cargador,.... o le quitas el diodo y las cargas todas juntas,...o las cargas una por una.
> 
> SALUDOS!!!!



A ver, basandonos en la pregunta original:



> ¿se pueden poner dos baterias en paralelo?



Yo respondí que si se puede.

Luego vino Scooter y advirtió:



> Cuidado porque las baterías en paralelo son problemáticas, han de ser idénticas, en caso contrario tendrás problemas.



A lo cual yo estuve de acuerdo con esa advertencia y sugerí que ese problema se puede solucionar usando 2 diodos.

En ningún momento se planteo como se iba a cargar esta 2da batería que se agregaba al circuito original. 

Efectivamente, para cargar dichas baterías tenes que hacer algo extra ya sea cargar las baterías de a 1 o directamente cambiar el circuito de carga. 

Ahora volviendo al tema de "2 baterías en paralelo", si la diferencia entre baterías es importante, no podes ponerlas en paralelo de una, ya que se pueden arruinar, es ahí donde entra la solución del diodo. Es obvio que una diferencia de 12,6v con 12,57v es casi nula, pero a medida que la diferencia aumenta, la corriente que va de una fuente a la otra también lo hace. Por ej. podrías usar una batería que este en 13v y otra con 12v usando los diodos sin que tengas que preocuparte por nada.

Por último, dejando de lado las baterías, los diodos también podrían usarse con fuentes activas, por ej. poner 2 fuentes de PC para que entreguen más corriente.


----------



## powerful (Jun 12, 2012)

cosmefulanito04, dejando de lado las baterías ( como nos indica en su último párrafo ) le pregunto por el siguiente ejemplo: Ponemos dos fuentes de PC con su respectivo diodo de protección en paralelo los 12V para que entreguen más corriente.
Características de las fuentes:
INPUT:80Vac-250Vac (autovolt) 50/60Hz
OUTPUT:+12VDC/20A,+5VDC/45A, .........,....
PRECISIÓN: +/- 2% a plena  carga

Fijese Ud. que son de buena precisión: +/-2% ,..." porque le comento que hay fuente de 3,4,5%y más error cuando estan trabajando a plena carga.

Entonces , podriamos tener una fuente ,VDC1=12.24V y otra de VDC2=11.76V,como es evidente , la diferencia es de 0.48V y conducirá solo VDC1 ..................................................................SEúO

P.D,: NO RECOMIENDO PONER FUENTES DE PC EN PARALELO NI EN SERIE.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## fernandob (Jun 12, 2012)

beto89 dijo:


> si conecto 2 o mas baterias en paralelo de 6 volts y 2 amperrs cada una mi duda es que si se suma el amperaje o queda igual y si queda igual como le ago si necesito alcanzar una potencia de 56 watts a 6 volts porque con una sola pila me da 12 watts. es para prender una lampara que compre recargable y si prende pero tiene muy poco intencidad



56w con pilas ?? o bateria ??

de que estas hablando ?? que es eso ??? 
es una bestia ese consumo ... conta que es esa aplicacion ????





mcrven dijo:


> Problema 1.- La caída de tensión del diodo ~ 1V.
> 
> Problema 2.- No hay 2 baterías iguales, ni 2 diodos iguales tampoco.
> 
> .



diodos chotkly  son mas amigables.........pero aca no dice el verdad para que quiere esto .
yo para 50w en 6v no me bajo de una bateia de 6v /4 A/h 
y nada de agregar no se que en //.......anda a saber con que pilas esta andando este muchacho...una locura.



powerful dijo:


> cosmefulanito04, entonces ahora que sigue,... ¿ tenemos que ecualizar los diodos , con resistencias compensadoras?.
> 
> Si pones 05 baterías de la misma capacidad en paralelo cuyos V sean por ejemplo: 12.50V, 12.53V, 12.55V, 12,57V, 12,60V lo más probable es que el voltaje en bornes sea cercano a 12.55V, las de mayor voltaje drenaran una pequeña corriente a las de menor potencial hasta que el voltaje se equilibre entre todas.
> 
> Saludos!!!!



.............no veo problema.





DJ DRACO dijo:


> Estàn todos locos
> !!



hace rato yo note lo mismo de TODOS........
pero por suerte yo me mantengo sano........solo yo 
y si mañana cambio, no problem, me junto con todos.





DJ DRACO dijo:


> Y ademas de eso las baterias de las luces de emergencia que al menos yo tuve en mis manos hasta el día de hoy todas han sido de 6V 4,5Ah....nunca vi una de sólo 2Ah



si que has tenido pero no te das cuenta.
las baterias son como las muejres:
de nuevas te dicen que son de 4,5 amper hora cuando en verdad de nuevas son de 4 amper hora (ya estan exagerando) .
y luego cuanto mas tiempo las tienes menso te dan , asi que : 
serian de 4,5 A/h las que hayas tenido en tus manos solo de cartel.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 12, 2012)

Y dale con A/h, eso no tiene sentido.  Son A·h igual que son kW·h y no kW/h


----------



## fernandob (Jun 12, 2012)

que mas da si uso  rayita horizontal o cruzadita ???? 

es como decia draco :



DJ DRACO dijo:


> Estàn todos locos !



................................y gruñones


----------



## Scooter (Jun 12, 2012)

Da desde que la división y la multiplicación no son lo mismo sino LO CONTRARIO.
Si es lo mismo yo me apalabro en darte 1000€ pero en realidad me los das tu a mi, ¿vale? 
(eso si, nos damos prisa antes de que sean papel mojado):enfadado:


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 12, 2012)

powerful dijo:


> cosmefulanito04, dejando de lado las baterías ( como nos indica en su último párrafo ) le pregunto por el siguiente ejemplo: Ponemos dos fuentes de PC con su respectivo diodo de protección en paralelo los 12V para que entreguen más corriente.
> Características de las fuentes:
> INPUT:80Vac-250Vac (autovolt) 50/60Hz
> OUTPUT:+12VDC/20A,+5VDC/45A, .........,....
> ...



Te pregunto...

¿Entendiste cuál es la función de esos diodos? ¿Te parece que se pueden dañar esas fuentes? (y creo que nos estamos yendo por la tangente con el probre Beto89 que hizo una pregunta y genero el caos universal )

Yo te diría que va a pasar esto:

- Tenemos 2 fuentes y nos interesa la salida de 12v.
- Sabemos que pueden entregar hasta 20A c/u.
- Usamos los diodos tal como dije.
- Tenemos 3 cargas resistivas (1ohm, 0,75 ohms, 0,47 ohms)
- Por último la fuente 1 entrega 13v (exagero, total es gratis), la fuente 2 11v.

Empezamos:

- Con la carga de 1ohm: como la fuente 1 es capaz de entregar por si sola esa corriente (12 a 13 A), solo conduce el diodo de dicha fuente, el otro diodo de la fuente 2 NO.

- Con la carga de 0,75ohm: la fuente 1 empieza a estar exigida y su tensión empieza a caer haciendo posible que el diodo de la fuente 2 empiece a conducir de a poco, entonces en la carga tenés mucha corriente entregada por la fuente 1 y un poco por la fuente 2.

- Con la carga de 0,47 ohm: la fuente 1 no es capaz de entregar por si sola esa corriente, por lo tanto la fuente 2 empieza a entregar la corriente restante, en este caso ambos diodos conducen y entre ambas fuentes entregan la corriente necesaria a la carga.


----------



## powerful (Jun 12, 2012)

cosmefulanito04, si lees bién mi post anterior y además conoces lo suficiente de fuentes , la precisión o error se indica para la carga nominal ó carga plena como te lo hago saber.

Los voltajes que te indico estan dentro de la precisión del 2%,12.24V y 11.76V, y son a plena carga, si le exiges más la fuente ésta se protegerá inhibiendose si es que no se "quema"antes y te quedas  con solo una fuente.

El supuesto que partimos de  poner en paralelo  es porque una sola no es capaz de suministrar la corriente que pide la carga, solo tu análisis para la carga de  0.47  Ohm es válido porque cumple con la condición , para las otras cargas, no se supera los 20A y es "ocioso" su análisis.

Yo se que tú puedes exagerar, como dices es gratis , yo te hablo con la exactitud de los nùmeros no con exageraciones, como se te ocurre poner una fuente de 13V con una de 11V, piensas que la fuente de 13V va a caer hasta 11V para que recien la segunda conduzca, "SON FUENTES RETROALIMENTADAS".

Dejo ahí mi participación porque el tema se ha tornado carente de rigurosidad , está cayendo en la
exageración y en lugar de contribuir a esclarecer las dudas de los FORISTAS , está más bién , tiñendose de oscuridad .

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 12, 2012)

powerful dijo:


> ...
> Los voltajes que te indico estan dentro de la precisión del 2%,12.24V y 11.76V, y son a plena carga, si le exiges más la fuente ésta se protegerá inhibiendose si es que no se "quema"antes y te quedas  con solo una fuente.



Aja.... ¿y?, no cambies de tema... 

Acá está en duda si se pueden poner 2 fuentes con tensiones distintas en paralelo o no usando 2 diodos. Para lo cual el ejemplo que puse se adecúa perfecto.



> El supuesto que partimos de  poner en paralelo  es porque una sola no es capaz de suministrar la corriente que pide la carga, solo tu análisis para la carga de  0.47  Ohm es válido porque cumple con la condición , para las otras cargas, no se supera los 20A y es "ocioso" su análisis.



No es ocioso, justamente quiero mostrarte los matices, ya que un diodo no se comporta en forma ideal (es decir no solo conduce cuando tengo 0,6v).

Pero como veo que seguís dudando y que tampoco haces un análisis de lo que digo y simplemente decís que "eso no se puede hacer" sin fundamentar el porque, te dejo estás simulaciones, lamentablemente no puedo simular la caída de tensión de una fuente debido a su carga, pero si puedo simular su caída de tensión.

Circuito propuesto:



Donde R2 y R3 simulan ser la resistencia de perdida de dicha fuente. Ahora me avivo que hubiera sido más piola ponerle valores distintos, pero no importa si seguís sin creerme podemos hacer esa simulación también.

Veamos que pasa cuando una fuente es de mayor tensión que la otra:



Se puede ver como D7 impide el paso de la corriente y solo tenemos 352nA yendo hacia la fuente 12v (osea nada, corriente de inversa del propio diodo).

¿Qué pasa cuando la fuente de 13v empieza a caer debido a una supuesta carga?



Se puede ver que D7 empieza a conducir en directa, pero muy poca corriente en comparación a la otra fuente. *Este es el matiz que quería que vieras.*

Y a medida que las fuentes se van equilibrando más y más, la fuente de 12v conduce más y más:





Hasta el punto en el que se equilibran las fuentes:



Fijate que en ningún momento hay una gran corriente que va de una fuente a la otra.

Ahora, ¿qué pasa si quitamos los diodos?



Efectivamente las fuentes vuelan...!!! y acá se puede ver la recomendación de Scooter.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 12, 2012)

Hola.

¿las baterías son recargables?
¿La baterías son del mismo tipo?

¿Por qué la batería de menor voltaje tiene una resistencia interna igual valor a la resistencia interna de la batería de mayor voltaje?

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 12, 2012)

beto89 dijo:


> si conecto 2 o mas baterias en paralelo de 6 volts y 2 amperrs cada una mi duda es que si se suma el amperaje o queda igual y si queda igual como le ago si necesito alcanzar una potencia de 56 watts a 6 volts porque con una sola pila me da 12 watts. es para prender una lampara que compre recargable y si prende pero tiene muy poco intencidad



adivina adivinador en que andare ?????



DJ DRACO dijo:


> Si es una lámpara de emergencia, seguramente tiene un tubo flourescente y esos no van directo a la batería, sino que tienen todo un circuito de balasto y otro más de carga de batería..
> 
> 
> Si colocaste un tubo flouresente de mayor potencia que la que indicaba el aparato seguramente va a fallar.
> ...



por lo que leo despues es el que mas cerca estuvo, adivino la aplicacion........


y los demas se parecen a goku y sus amigos:
peleandose en las nubes


----------



## Scooter (Jun 13, 2012)

La intensidad se suma en paralelo, lo que pasa es que si las resistencias internas no son idénticas no se distribuirá uniformemente, los diodos y las resistencias ayudan en el caso mas extremadamente desfavorable, pero en el resto, puede que una batería entregue el 100% de corriente y otra un 10% por lo que tendrás disponibles 2,2A en lugar de los 4 esperados.
Pero bueno, si es para probar "un rato" no hay problemas.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 13, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> La intensidad se suma en paralelo, lo que pasa es que si las resistencias internas no son idénticas no se distribuirá uniformemente, los diodos y las resistencias ayudan en el caso mas extremadamente desfavorable, pero en el resto, puede que una batería entregue el 100% de corriente y otra un 10% por lo que tendrás disponibles 2,2A en lugar de los 4 esperados.
> Pero bueno, si es para probar "un rato" no hay problemas.



Lo que a la larga va a pasar es que siempre vas a tener la corriente que pide la carga (si es que la suma de las dos fuentes es capaz de entregarla) y en cuando la diferencia de fuentes es importante siempre aportara más corriente la fuente de mayor tensión, hasta que su potencial se equilibre con la otra (cuando la corriente de carga sea excesiva para una sola fuente) y ambas aporten el total.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 13, 2012)

por eso no es lo mismo una fuente lineal de esas que cuanto mas la cargas mas baja la tension que una fuente switching que intenta mantener al tension a toda costa.

la lineal es mas facil para su colocacion de 2 en paralelo.
la swiching nunca las use pero sera mas problematico si sos v.sal son distintas.

y respecto de las baterias es comun ponerlas en // si hablamso de recargables y sin diodos por que no le es problema a una recibir carga de la otra , para eso son recargables..


----------



## chclau (Jun 13, 2012)

Mi pequenia contribucion a la confusion:

Los diodos para conectar dos baterias en paralelo existen, no solo que existen sino que se venden como dispositivo de 3 patas que se denomina, casualmente, oring diode. Y hay en estos ultimos tiempos muchisimos CIs que realizan "oring diode ideal". Para ello usan Mosfets que disminuyen la caida de tension y el consiguiente desperdicio de potencia. Ejemplo (solo uno de muchos): LM5050

El metodo funciona porque las baterias tienden a balancear su carga aunque haya PEQUENIAS diferencias entre ambas. Si las diferencias son grandes ya no habra reparto de carga... no es para eso en general que se las disenio.

Jamas utilizaria ese metodo con fuentes reguladas que pueden tener todo tipo de protecciones que impidiran el "balanceo natural" que ocurre en las baterias.

Sigamos en las nubes...


----------



## fernandob (Jun 13, 2012)

yo solo use diodos una vez que puse como back ap una pila de menor tension que vcc y esta pila no era recargable.
ahi si le vi utilidad, sino no.

pero decime (es una consulta) , en que casos te parece que esos diodos hagan falta ?? 
por que no simplemetne las pones en // y el balanceo se hace igual natural, claro, hasta que el balanceo ocurra circulara una cierta corriente "entre las baterias" o sea una aporta o carga a la otra, .........pero .....¿ cual es el problema de ello ?? .
esto cuando las tensiones son distintas......

cosa que no veo por que si estan en // se estan cargando con la misma tension.

y si tienen distinta capacidad, tampoco es problema.

LA UNICA SITUACION QUE VEO es si es un equipo al que uno le "pone o agreega" baterias, que se las cambias seguido ,  y hay que proteger de que no le pongan 2 baterias muy distintas....sera para este caso que hablan ??


----------



## chclau (Jun 13, 2012)

Mi pequenia contribucion a la confusion:

Los diodos para conectar dos baterias en paralelo existen, no solo que existen sino que se venden como dispositivo de 3 patas que se denomina, casualmente, oring diode. Y hay en estos ultimos tiempos muchisimos CIs que realizan "oring diode ideal". Para ello usan Mosfets que disminuyen la caida de tension y el consiguiente desperdicio de potencia. Ejemplo (solo uno de muchos): LM5050

El metodo funciona porque las baterias tienden a balancear su carga aunque haya PEQUENIAS diferencias entre ambas. Si las diferencias son grandes ya no habra reparto de carga... no es para eso en general que se las disenio.

Jamas utilizaria ese metodo con fuentes reguladas que pueden tener todo tipo de protecciones que impidiran el "balanceo natural" que ocurre en las baterias.

Es cierto que es un problema el tema de la recarga, las aplicaciones (que yo conozco) de este tipo de soluciones son para equipos portatiles con baterias enchufables, diseniados de tal manera que las baterias se pueden sacar con el equipo en funcionamiento, de a una, para su reemplazo por baterias recargadas. Obviamente que durante los (cortos) tiempos en que se realiza este procedimiento, una sola de las baterias tiene que ser capaz de proveer toda la carga del equipo. Pero es una sobrecarga momentanea (de 2C), una vez que estan las dos baterias recargadas en posicion, se descargan en forma normal segun una corriente C. Ultimamente muchisimas baterias permiten descargas de hasta 5C sin problemas por tiempos cortos. Algunas baterias incluso soportan 20, 30 y hasta 40C durante tiempos cortos. 

Sigamos en las nubes...


----------



## fernandob (Jun 13, 2012)

ahh.entonces no estoy muy errado en el caso que SI  hace falta.
es para prevenir la insercion de baterias desconocidas , ahi si coincido y entiendo.

no tanto para 2 baterias que "viven juntas" .


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 13, 2012)

Les dejo un par de páginas y notas de aplicación del uso de estos diodos para poner fuentes SMPS en paralelo.

http://www.codemsys.com/SMPS/Parallel.htm

Básicamente se los usá para que ambas fuentes suministren corriente en forma conjunta y bloquear en caso de que una de las fuentes falle y quede en corto.

En la nota menciona el uso de estos diodos y las precauciones que se deben tener con las derivas térmicas de los mismos.



fernandob dijo:


> ....



Me bajo de la nube, que soy medio cagón y me da miedo las alturas


----------



## fernandob (Jun 13, 2012)

sabes que tenes razon, no habia pensado en la posibilidad e *de que una fuente se ponga en corto .*


----------



## chclau (Jun 14, 2012)

Todos los dias se aprende algo nuevo


----------



## powerful (Jun 14, 2012)

Utilizo la expresión de Fernandob:
"sabes que tenes razon, no habia pensado en la posibilidad e de que una fuente se ponga en corto ." 

Si se pone en corto una fuente , la otra que queda debería ser capaz de suministrar la potencia a la carga , sinó es así ,  se quemará y en el mejor de los casos se protegerá bloqueandose, paralelo simple de 02 fuentes de PC con 02 diodos formando un "OR cableado" que ambas sumen la carga como se indica, es altamente riesgoso y poco profesional .

Se conoce como:"FUENTE DUAL PARALELO REDUNDANTE", cuando cada una de las 02 fuentes  son capaces de alimentar a la carga cuando una de ellas se avería, el paralelismo no es con un simple par de diodos requiere de una electrónica ecualizadora más elaborada e indicadores de operatividad.

El paralelismo se extiende a más de 02 fuentes, cabe mencionar el concepto N+1 ; esto se refiere por ejemplo:  N+1= 3+1 , aquí N=3 nos indica que necesitamos 03 fuentes en paralelo para poder alimentar la carga , pero utilizamos 01 más para alimentar  a la carga por si avería una. Ya que trabajan 04 fuentes en paralelo, cada una de ellas contribuye con el 25%(estado óptimo) de la carga , al averiarse una de ellas es "aislada" del paralelo y 03 alimentaran la carga contribuyendo con el 33% de la carga cada una. Este balance en el suministro de la carga sería imposible con un OR simple de 04 diodos...............SEúO.

SALUDOS!!!

P.D.1: Después de tantas vueltas al tema ("CIRCUNLOQUIO", para los puristas del idioma) todavía se cree de la necesidad de colocar DIODOS cuando se paralelizan BATERÍAS, éstas se ecualizan solas Foristas.
P.D.2: Retomé el tema ya qué retornó al cariz del que no debió apartarse


----------



## fernandob (Jun 15, 2012)

esto de aprender y enseñar.........y querer convencernos ......






hay que andar asi:


----------



## Scooter (Jun 16, 2012)

Pues si, en este foro he aprendido "muy mucho"


----------



## rrhsevilla (Mar 6, 2019)

Buenas a todos. Ante todo decir que soy muy principiante en el mundo de la electrónica, así que gracias de antemano por toda la información que podáis aportar para esclarecer mis dudas. La cuestión es la siguiente:

Tengo que montar un sistema que lleva incorporado dos baterías v-lock (14,4V), pero ambas alimentarán el mismo sistemático a la vez. La idea es poder desconectar cualquiera de las dos para sustituirla por una cargada, sin que la corriente se interrumpa.

Lo que yo haría (perdonad si digo una o varias barbaridades), es conectar los cables de las dos baterías  al sistema (la entrada de corriente llevaría los dos cables positivos y los dos negativos), de forma que en todo momento las dos baterías alimentasen al sistema, y al retirar cualquiera de las dos, la corriente no se interrumpiese. El problema que veo en este planteamiento, es que las baterías funcionarían como si estuviesen puestas en paralelo, y por lo que he podido leer sobre poner baterías así, no es que sea “especialmente” recomendable.

¿Qué me recomendáis hacer? ¿Es una barbaridad este planteamiento? Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2019)

Podés poner un díodo Schottky en serie con el positivo de cada una.

Movido al hilo específico aquí tenés para leer . . .


----------



## rrhsevilla (Mar 6, 2019)

Había pensado en algo así. Pero no me queda claro qué tipo de diodo usar, y de que forma fijarlo en el maletín donde va a ir todo metido.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2019)

https://www.onsemi.com/PowerSolutions/product.do?id=MBR1045MFS


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 6, 2019)

Usar diodos soluciona un problema.
Porque cómo recibirá carga?


----------



## rrhsevilla (Mar 6, 2019)

Muchas gracias dosmetros!!!
En cuanto a la pregunta de Gudino, no entiendo bien qué quieres saber


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 6, 2019)

Lo que no me queda claro es si el sistema provee carga a las baterías, y sólo será retirada una a la vez cuándo deban reemplazarse porque están agotadas.
O bien el sistema no carga a las baterías y quieres retirarlas de a una periódicamente para recargar y volver a conectar.


----------



## rrhsevilla (Mar 6, 2019)

La segunda opción Gudino. Es un sistema que en un su interior lleva un sistema wifi (con mas cacharros), que no puede interrumpirse. De ahí lo de tener siempre dos baterías conectadas dando el mismo voltaje.
Tengo una cuestión más. El diodo lo sueldo al cable positivo con estaño? Es recomendable recubrirlo de termo retráctil? Hay algún tipo de portadiodos?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 6, 2019)

Es conveniente que el diodo(ambos terminales) estén soldados a pieza firme cómo un PCB, si lo conectas a modo aéreo terminarás partiendolo  por el medio, o rompiendo un terminal.
Recuerda utilizar un fusible por cada batería.


----------



## rrhsevilla (Mar 6, 2019)

Muchas gracias Gudino. Así lo haré!!!


----------

